# CABIN FEVER - YORK, PA - 2013



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

For those of us who have not been to "Cabin Fever" because of the schedule conflict with Diamondhead, this year will be different so everyone can attend both. 

Diamondhead is still in January and this is the 20th Anniversary steamup. Cabin Fever has moved their date to April 12 - 14 for 2013, and will have other April dates at least through 2017.

For those of us who have never attended "Cabin Fever", what should we expect? 

Is there table selling by individuals?

Are dealers present or is it mostly auctions? 

What scales/gauges dominate? Is there anything for the 16mm and 1:32 folks?

Are hotel deals available? Are there recommendations?

Will there be operating layouts.

Regards and thanks, 

Will


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Will 

You have seen Charles Bednarik's posts on MLS fore several years. That should answer most of the questions about what is there to see. This is a model engineering expo. Most train stuff is for ride-on scales. Mostly odd sales of smaller stuff that someone has picked up in trades. I have only once seen a dealer that was focused on 1:32/1:20/1:19. You will not see reps from Accucraft [unless they come to push their ride-on equipment], Aster, Roundhouse, etc. This is a place to find tools, metal off cuts, fasteners and the like. Don't come specifically looking for engines or rolling stock; it will be sparse. Mike and the Bednarik's set up their Gauge One tracks in the hall next to where the auction is held. There is a pool for R/C boats as well. IIRC there is a white elephant table with a 20% commission. NO SALES permitted by exhibitors except if they buy a sales table. Violation can result in expulsion from the show. Garry enforces this rigorously. The guys who run at Cabin Fever are generally the same folks you have met at PLS. This is typically not a draw for small scalers except from the local area [300 miles]. The biggest draw was that it gave the mid-Atlantic live steamers a place to run in January without having to drive 1200 miles to DH. With that motivation removed, and being in between ECLSTS and TCA [along with TAX DAY], I am unsure of the attendance for Gauge 1 / Gauge 0 runners. 

The Holiday Inn is "the" hotel, but their special deals were not so inexpensive. Many smaller individual groups set up separate arrangements. Mike Moore has posted every year about contacting him if you want to get in on our group rate at the Best Western.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're focused solely on large scale trains to the exclusion of everything else, Cabin Fever probably won't do much for you. OTOH, If you enjoy seeing CRAFTSMANSHIP, you'll be in hog heaven. Some VERY talented guys and girls will be exhibiting their best work. Miniature internal combustion engines, steam engines (stationary,farm, rail, marine), hot air engines, even Gatling guns, and decorative metal work. From stuff that will fit in the palm of your hand to several hundred pounds. One year they even had a full sized WWII fighter engine a guy had restored and also built a 1/2 scale model of. Another year there was a 1/3 scale model of a 32HP Reeves traction engine. (BIG, about the size of a Cooper Mini), and some full sized steam launches 

Most vendors there cater to these guys. Casting sets, new and used tools and tooling, metal mongers, built models from reasonable to OMG!, partially built projects, some full sized antique farm engines. and new & used steam toys..... The auction on Friday tends to be mostly high end models, farm engines, pattern sets, and industrial sized tools, and the bidders are SERIOUS. Saturday is crazy day, standing room only, Sunday can be hit or miss depending on the weather (and when it was in January who was playing....) Yes the booth prices are rather high, but a LOT of folks come every year prepared to spend, too. So if you got model engineering related stuff to sell, it's well worth it. 

The guys who run the show are top notch, and yes, they don't tolerate guys trying to jerk them around or challenge their rules. Can you really blame them? 

This observation is based on being a vendor for about 10 years, and enjoying the show just as much as the sales


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Jim & Mik. Nuff said. I've not seen the Bednarik's posts as I've rarely looked beyond the Live Steam forum, or because of the schedule up till now, attendance for me was impossible so I didn't focus on it. What has received my attention in the past relates to the auctions and the word about the variety of equipment available. This past spring was my first attendance at the ECLST Show and I thought it was incredible, so I've been wondering whether the same would be true of Cabin Fever. Many Northeasterners and Canadians have said they attend Cabin Fever in favor of Diamondhead given the schedule conflict and greater distance to DH. I found several items I had been looking for at the ECLST Show, met a few people I had previously known only by their handle here and had a chance to run on Mike's Aikenback layout)))))) Since the ECLSTS weekend was good, I thought Cabin Fever might be good too. Gotta get a car load together to see it first hand. 

Thanks again, 

Regards, 

Will Lindley


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Will 

Charles has always posted the cabin Fever stuff in the Live Steam forum on MLS. You probably missed because you were on "Mississippi Time". Check the LS forum back around mid January of the last couple of years. Neat stuff.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I found several items I had been looking for at the ECLST Show, met a few people I had previously known only by their handle here and had a chance to run on Mike's Aikenback layout 
As Jim says, don't expect any vendors of large scale equipment - that's the major difference from ECLSTS. Cabin Fever is huge, btw, and fills another hall. I've found some small nuts and bolts (at very high prices) plus tools and books. The antique tools and equipment are fun.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I have enjoyed Cabin Fever a lot. As MIK said, the craftsmanship is amazing. If you do any model making, you may find it a fun resource, as there are vendors there with scale hardware, brass items such as rod and tube shapes, and lots of new and used tools. And of course the live steam loop, the RC boat pond, and the scratch built earth movers complete with sand mountain to move around. Worth it to me 

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to reinforce that you never know WHAT you'll find for sale at Cabin Fever. I found the engine for my steam roller project in the consignment area. It's half of an 1899-ish Locomobile engine that somebody butchered. And since nobody else even bothered to bid on it the whole show, I ended up with it at a fairly reasonable price. 









down to stuff the size of the Graham Industries mill engine - that's very much usable in LS (It's about 2-3/4" long)


----------

